# CPU Temperatur



## Hulk145 (25. April 2019)

Hi,

habe einen Intel i7 7800x 3.5 und eine von bequiet 360 Wasserkühlung.

Wenn ich die CPU nun auf 4.5 OC funktioniert alles wunderbar die temp ist etwas erhöht bei vollast bei ca 65 grad aber ansonsten ist es Stabil und warm.

Wenn ich nun nur eine Stufe höher gehe auf 4.6Ghz dann schafft es die Kühlung nicht die CPU zu kühlen und die CPU ist bei Last auf ca 100 grad.


Ist das nun normal das die Kühlung es nicht schafft(weil sie vllt zu schwach ist) die CPU zu kühlen oder muss ich eine andere Einstellung probieren? Oder ist  die CPU auch schon am Limit und  wird einfach extrem heis?


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. April 2019)

Wie sieht es denn aus mit der CPU Spannung bei den verschiedenen Taktraten? 

Die AiO regelt auch hoch bei den Temperaturen oder arbeitet die immer gleich?

Ein paar mehr Eckdaten zur restlichen Hardware wären auch nett.


----------



## Hulk145 (25. April 2019)

Die Kernspannung liegt bei 1.449. Die AIO regelt natürlich hoch und läuft nicht dauernd gleich. 

Die restliche Hardware sollte eig ncihts zu sagen was die CPU temp angeht aber ok:

16 Ram
GTX 980TI
1200W Netzteil

Noch was?


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. April 2019)

Wenn man im Netz schaut, ist eine Spannung von 1,449Volt für 4.5/4.6GHz schon recht heftig. Aber dazu sollen sich mal die Intel Spezis mal melden. Kann natürlich auch an dem, nach deiner Meinung, unwichtigen Board liegen.


----------



## Hulk145 (25. April 2019)

Ich sagte "Die restliche Hardware sollte eig ncihts zu sagen was die CPU temp angeht aber ok:" Es geht ja nciht um Unstabilität sondern nur um die Temperatur.
Das board ist ein MSI 299X Creation.

Die Spannung ist bei 4.5 1.349 und bei 4.6 bei 1.449

Damit es Stabil läuft muss auch power zugeführt werden meiner Meinung nach.

Ich wollte ja nur wissen ob es an der CPU liegt, da sie evtl am Limit ist  oder an der Lüftung das die dann zu schwach ist.


----------



## Hulk145 (25. April 2019)

Und falls das noch wichtig sein sollte die DDR4 RAMs sind von 2000Mhz auf 2800 OC


----------



## Franky1971 (25. April 2019)

Die Spannung ist viel zu hoch. [Guide] Intel Skylake-X (Sockel 2066) OC Guide


----------



## Hulk145 (25. April 2019)

Die CPU hat bei 4.5 keine Probleme zeigt jedoch bei 4.6. einen tempanstieg von 20-30 grad. Das kann wohl kaum an 0.1Ghz oder 0.1 V liegen


----------



## NatokWa (25. April 2019)

Das Kann Sehr wohl an den "nur 0,1V" mehr liegen ! ne Cpu die mit über 1,4v dauerhaft betrieben wird altert extrem schnell , wenn sie nicht ohnehin bei Last geröstet wird . Reduzier die Voltzahl und teste obs weiterhin stabil läuft , deine Voiltzahl ist alles ander als Gesund und ein Hauptgrund für dein "Heizproblem" .


----------



## Franky1971 (25. April 2019)

Hier sind meine Spannungen bei 4,2 Gh. Habe zwar einen 7820, ist von den Spannungen so gut wie gleich.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. April 2019)

Hulk145 schrieb:


> Das kann wohl kaum an 0.1Ghz oder 0.1 V liegen


 Na, Du hast ja den vollen Durchblick.


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. April 2019)

Hulk145 schrieb:


> Das kann wohl kaum an 0.1Ghz oder 0.1 V liegen





wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Na, Du hast ja den vollen Durchblick.



Die Zusammenhänge zwischen Spannung, Strom, Leistung und Temperatur sind halt nicht jedem geläufig.


----------

